# Blog Article: World’s 2nd deadliest poison, in an aquarium store near you...



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

*Blog Article: World's 2nd deadliest poison, in an aquarium store near you...???*

It's Good To Know...Earlier Than Later

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/04/05/worlds-2nd-deadliest-poison-in-an-aquarium-store-near-you/

Read the comments in this article's site also.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Speculation is that the poison is limited to a few varieties, not every paly/zoa.


----------



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe the article is pertaining to a certain species only.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uh oh, don't tell anyone in Markham about this, they may just ban reef keeping 

One in a million accident but somewhere out there some busy body is screaming "won't somebody think of the children".


----------

